# Cable Connection Constantly Resets...



## unicroniii (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, oddly enough I'm having a very similar problem. And in fact, my cable modem will disconnect *without fail* anytime I try to upload something - photos to yahoo! photos, files to my ftp account, etc. 

I'm basically just trying to figure out whether this is a software problem or a hardware problem, which would prompt me replacing the modem. 

Here's the diagnostic information:

Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out (first time) 15:42:09 - 07/19/2005
(last time) 13:25:50 - 08/24/2005
(count) 121 

No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
(first time)12:33:33 - 07/23/2005 (last time) 18:22:23 - 08/24/2005 
(count) 20 

*THIS APPEARS TO BE WHERE AND WHEN MY PROBLEM STARTED:*
Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance opportunities received - T4 timeout 
(first time)18:49:29 - 08/17/2005 
(last time)18:22:56 - 08/24/2005
(count) 40 

*(I DID THIS MYSELF)*
EVENT_COLD_START [ST25.01.06 NA_CM2_1.1_ST25_01_06_raw.img] - The Cable Modem was powered off and back on 
18:23:16 - 08/24/2005 18:23:16 - 08/24/2005 1 

Map Reject - Downstream Traffic Flow Not Mapped to BPI+ SAID (EC=8)
(first time) 18:23:17 - 08/24/2005
(last time) 18:23:17 - 08/24/2005
(count) 1 

EVENT_THOLD_MAX_ALERT Cable Modem converged to an upstream power, 58 dBmV, which is near the maximum.
(first time) 18:23:17 - 08/24/2005
(last time) 18:32:20 - 08/24/2005
(count) 26 *EDIT: this number has risen to 62 in the past 20 minutes.* 

Last Refresh: 19:32:47 - 08/24/2005 


And as a completely uneducated guess, wouldn't this indicate a problem with the power source in my modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Oddly enough, we like to handle one problem per thread, so I'm split your off into it's own thread. :smile:

I've seen this very problem with a sub-standard connection to the cable network. When you are uploading a lot of stuff, you have continuous bi-directional RF traffic on the cable. If the incoming signal is weak, the transmitted signal swamps it and you get disconnected. I'd be looking at the quality of your indoor wiring first, make sure you have a straight run with good cable to the 2:1 splitter at the service entrance. I use RG-6U cable for my runs, low loss and usually works very well.


----------

